# What are your favourite China Glaze colours



## Linaarena (Aug 26, 2009)

I am about to buy some China Glaze polishes.

I really like the look of Ruby Pumps, Shower together, Spontaneous.

What are your favourite colours? There are so many to choose from.

Are they good quality for the price?

I have heard so many great things about China Glaze.


----------



## ezadeza (Aug 28, 2009)

I just started using china glaze,when i first put it on its not shiny;but when you put a top coat its so pretty!

My favorite is peri winkle, and for audry


----------



## Lucy (Aug 28, 2009)

outta bounds is my favourite cg


----------



## magosienne (Aug 29, 2009)

I love China Glaze ! I really like Limonyte, it's a neon green that gets super shiny with a top coat, but i think my favorite is On the rocks, it's that pale shimmery (very shimmery) silvery blue. Three coats, top coat, and you get mermaid toes


----------



## vikki87 (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm a new China Glaze user, I only have a few, but I really like In the Lime Light (neon).


----------



## Ricci (Aug 30, 2009)

I have Ruby Pumps and I really love that color


----------



## Aprill (Aug 30, 2009)

I NEED ruby pumps, but i love camisole


----------



## azsmylie13 (Oct 9, 2009)

Frostbite Blue is so vivid &amp; bright! My Hubby loves it!


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 10, 2009)

Ruby Pumps is just to die for! None of the photos you can find online do this polish justice! It's the perfect glitter red. Definately my favourite China Glaze polish.


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 11, 2009)

I seem to be glued to Watermelon Rind. It's so pretty on. Scrangie has a great swatch of it here.


----------



## Veronika Snow (Nov 5, 2009)

One more for Ruby Pumps


----------

